
Amy Hoy: Informational Hygiene - gaika
http://slash7.com/articles/2008/6/12/informational-hygiene
======
richcollins
Ironically, I stopped reading her post halfway through for the same reason she
skipped Spolsky's talk.

------
sant0sk1
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216510>

I'm wondering how HN didn't match this as a duplicate article. The URL's are
identical. Is there a timeout of 1 month or something for article submissions?

NOTE: as graywh points out below, the earlier submission used 'www' and this
one did not.

~~~
graywh
This one doesn't have the www(dot) in it.

~~~
cliff
yet another example of why one should 301 redirect to a normalized www. or
non-www. address.

